

Bootstrap 2.0.2 released - tilt
http://www.markdotto.com/2012/03/12/bootstrap-2-0-2-released/

======
w-ll
This probably isn't new to 2.0.2 but I just noticed "What up girl, this is
Section C." in the Tabs section.

~~~
marquis
Finally, documentation that speaks to me.

------
dougbarrett
Badges are a much welcomed feature, but it's too bad they don't have any live
examples in the documentation to see how they look.

Mark mentions fixed-bottom dropdown menu's, but I don't seem to see it
mentioned in the docs anywhere also.

~~~
vanni
Badges live examples are here:
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/components.html#badges>

~~~
rmccue
That section doesn't appear to exist for me. The "Miscellaneous" section has
the subtitle "Wells, badges, and close icon", but only wells and the close
icon are actually there.

Edit: Whatever cache was holding this appears to have refreshed, I can now see
it under its separate section, along with the rest of the updated docs.

------
jasonkostempski
Because I just downloaded Bootstrap yesterday I kept getting v2.0.1 due to
caching. I wouldn't even have caught it if it wasn't for svn not showing a
change. What's up with the anti-version number visibility trend?

------
loceng
Bootstrap keeps getting sexier and sexier. Thank you to everyone who's
contributing.

------
PeterMueller
We absolutely recomment Bootstrap! We also used it in an earlier version to
realize our newest project called SpritePad www.wearekiss.com/spritepad

------
logical42
Yay!

------
latchkey
I love the work that is going on with Bootstrap. I merged the BS master branch
with my fork, copied the files into my project. Quickly checked to see if
everything was good, then pushed it live. A smooth upgrade with no real
issues. <https://www.voo.st/>

